# crochet dresses and headbands



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

due to nice pressure off ppl on this forum i am now taking orders for crochet dresses and headbands, i can make any size any colour, themed ones ect.all have embeleshments i dont have paypal set up yet because i want to see how it goes for a month. 

USA price; $15 for the dress and band & p&p
each additinal 2pc add $12

euro price; €12 for the dress & band & p&p
each add 2pcs add €9

i think these prices are fair and alot of thought has gone into it

pm me for details

looking forward to hearing from you

regards amanda


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

Well done amanda im sure you will get lots of orders as your stuff is gorjuss and you put a lot of work into them
xxxx


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Can you let me know when you have paypal because I'm in the UK and don't know how else I could pay you. I's really love a little pink dress for Lola


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

By the way I've seen your beautiful items and think they are really good.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

MarieUkxx said:


> By the way I've seen your beautiful items and think they are really good.


il pm you
amanda


thanks mandy


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Yea! Amanda I am so glad you are going to sell your stuff! I can't wait to get my little dresses in! 
Next time I will be placing orders for Christmas sweaters for the chi's! 

Good luck!!


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Yea! Amanda I am so glad you are going to sell your stuff! I can't wait to get my little dresses in!
> Next time I will be placing orders for Christmas sweaters for the chi's!
> 
> Good luck!!


Oh yes I'll be after christmas jumpers too. As soon as you are set up with paypal I'll be ordering


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Sorry for the stupid questions, but what is does "p&p" stand for? Also I've only seen the dresses, did I miss something about the band?

Paypal would be really convenient. Sorry to be a bother.


----------



## avbjessup (Apr 20, 2009)

I have to jump on the paypal bandwagon. I don't think you will be able to accurately assess your potential for success if you don't have a convenient payment method in place. Just my $.02. Your dresses are adorable!!


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

Amanda, paypal is so easy. It is literally a five minute process. All you need is a valid bank acct. and they verify you right away. Do yourself a favor, and especially before the holidays, get your paypal. Your sales will soar with paypal. Money orders are a pain and they cost at least 5 dollars each. I love to be able to place an order and handle it online!!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i would love to order a crochet dress for Minnie and for Tootsie! they look beautiful, i will pm you


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

we're waiting for paypal; and, how do you measure for sweaters? keep us posted!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Once you get Paypal, you can expect an order from me too!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

P&P postage and packageing,


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rcj1095 said:


> Amanda, paypal is so easy. It is literally a five minute process. All you need is a valid bank acct. and they verify you right away. Do yourself a favor, and especially before the holidays, get your paypal. Your sales will soar with paypal. Money orders are a pain and they cost at least 5 dollars each. I love to be able to place an order and handle it online!!!


everytime i try to register they keep directing me to ebay, il get my sis in law shes a whizz, to come over monday and help me out


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

chi hua hua said:


> we're waiting for paypal; and, how do you measure for sweaters? keep us posted!


mesure like a dress, neck to tail, around the chest around the neck
thanks for all your comments i hope to have paypal set up monday


----------



## katsrevenge (Nov 24, 2008)

Paypal can be a pain, this I know well.

If you want MO, use postal MO. Go to the post office, I think they are like 75 cent up to 500$ for a US MO and a little bit more for an international MO. Paypal charges sellers higher fees then that... what most do who use paypal is raise prices to take that into account...or only accept certain kinds of paypal.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

You don't even have to use a bank account to use paypal if you're not comfortable linking Paypal to your bank account. You can use a credit card instead if you feel more comfortable going that route.

But if you're going to be receiving money I'd use the bank acct so that you can transfer the money you receive directly into your account. Just wanted to make sure that everyone knows that don't have to use a bank account to use paypal.


----------



## * Bailey & Kahlua's Mom * (Nov 10, 2008)

WOO HOOO Amanda!!! You really should get paid for these, they are simply beautiful! Excellent quality and lots of love poured into them! You can see it in every stitch! 

You guys have to buy these beauties from her, your in for a wonderful treat!


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

O-K dumb question, what are the headbands? also is the price including shipping and handling or that's in addition to price? Also excited that they are crocheted, I thought they were knitted, I like crochet it doesn't streach out like some of the knitted ones. I also will need to wait for paypal. Thanks, they are beautiful, I can't wait.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

chi's R me said:


> O-K dumb question, what are the headbands? also is the price including shipping and handling or that's in addition to price?


Don't worry, I'm wondering the same thing.  Any pics of a chi wearing a headband?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

some ppl use them as neck bands as well, teresa TLI has some she might show you!!


i am going to my cousins wedding tomorrow so i will be missing from 12 noon my time till sunday


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> some ppl use them as neck bands as well, teresa TLI has some she might show you!!
> 
> 
> i am going to my cousins wedding tomorrow so i will be missing from 12 noon my time till sunday


I hope Teresa will post some pics! I'd love to see it on her babies.

Have fun at the wedding Amanda!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

Amanda, I sent you a pm about a sweater for Paige.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

paige has to be the smallest chi i have ever crocheted for!!


----------



## voodewlady (May 14, 2009)

amandagalway said:


> paige has to be the smallest chi i have ever crocheted for!!




:angel13:


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

Do you make sweaters for boys?


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

Tanna said:


> Do you make sweaters for boys?


tell me what you would like, iv only done one befor,il do a smple


----------

